# Do You want to see a market crash?



## westan (3 August 2004)

IF terrorist were ever able to launch a major attack on the stock exchange as is apparently in the pipeline we would surely see a major downturn in the US and therefore world stockmarkets.
You have to hand it to those americans they (the market) survived the world trade center attack but i don't think even the highly controlled markets of the USA could withstand another assault.

what do other think? 

regards westan


----------



## profithunter (3 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

If a market crash involves a terrorist attack that claims many more lives then I definitely don't want to see one.


----------



## JetDollars (3 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

I don't want to see the market crash yet because I haven't set up my options trading account.


----------



## wayneL (3 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

From a traders point of view: No! Crashes have the potential to be obsenely profitable, but in reality, are a difficult beast to trade.  Nice orderly swings of medium volatility are too profitable for me to wish for a crash.

From an investors point of view (well my point of view anyway ): I would love to see stocks at reasonable value... which would require a considerable shakeout from present levels. A crash is one way of achieving that.

As a human being: No way! as per profithunters post... but also crashes destroy lots of peoples lives financially as well.

Cheers

PS My feelings are that the bear with strike at some point within the next few years.


----------



## westan (4 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

Hi guys

sorry i worded the heading very poorly , i wasn't really asking who wants to see the market crash, rather trying to say we would see a market crash with the above situation.  
Yes lets hope it never happens.

regards westan


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

It would appear to me that there are several other factors beside a terrorist strike that can easily tip the market into a free fall. Right now the whole thing looks rather unstable to me. I for one don't think that there is substantial proof for the market in the US to trade at the current levels. Even so it has come back down a bit, it is still way too high compared to what the economic data looks like. All we need is another Enron scandal and I'm sure there are many more lurking to be discovered. Because there is nothing much to support the current trading levels, there is only little needed to make it crash. 

Just my 5 cents worth of thinking. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## crocdee (4 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

hi all
to me we are now entering that dangerous period for either a fall or a good pullback in the market which primarily will be led by the US. US election in october , october is always a potential dangerous time, US debt continues to grow terrorist attacks a high risk. time now for me to start to look for exits keep the cash in the bank and put a bit into gold

regards croc


----------



## JetDollars (4 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

From what you guys are saying I better sit back and learn as much as I could. If I jump into the market now I probably will get burn.....

Learn...Learn...&amp;...Learning...


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

Jet,

Keep in mind that nobody has ever been able to predict what's going to happen...  : So you may buy now and get filthy rich tomorrow 

Anyway, I stick to my statement that the US market is unstable and if you look at the OZ market then this thing has gone up and up and up. The only market in the world that's currently at record highs. Makes me thinking. 

Happy trading


----------



## stefan (5 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*



> Wall Street finished the Tuesday session lower on a surprise fall in consumer spending and further oil worries following comments by OPEC that production could not be increased.




That's exactly the stuff to make the markets nervous. It just shows how little there is to support the current levels. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan (8 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

Job growth figures in the US for July stuck at 32000 compared to an expected 200'000. We are certainly in for an interesting 2nd half of the year...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## jkool (9 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

Yeah US job figures are pretty shocking eh?

With all these troubles around one would wonder if there is a serious bull market on the horizon.

Trading and making profit would become much harder than I suppose


----------



## Guest (10 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

I would love to see the market crash. I was there in 1987 , no buyers in the first 30-40 minutes , the perfect time to buy in the last 50 years. Imagine a stock like BHP $6.50 the previous day ,buying same at $3.50 next morning, and selling same for $5.50 that same afternoon . That is what happened with nearly every stock .The market continued to re-correct itself the following week or two, which was the ' dead cat 'bounce , before gradualy falling away in the ensuing two or three months . Another great time to buy . Two oportunities to make a fortune and I missed both times . I,m waiting for it to happen again , and I won.t miss out next time .


----------



## wayneL (10 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*



> I would love to see the market crash. I was there in 1987 , no buyers in the first 30-40 minutes , the perfect time to buy in the last 50 years. Imagine a stock like BHP $6.50 the previous day ,buying same at $3.50 next morning, and selling same for $5.50 that same afternoon . That is what happened with nearly every stock .The market continued to re-correct itself the following week or two, which was the ' dead cat 'bounce , before gradualy falling away in the ensuing two or three months . Another great time to buy . Two oportunities to make a fortune and I missed both times . I,m waiting for it to happen again , and I won.t miss out next time .




Easy to trade in hindsite...a lot harder when it's happening.


----------



## still_in_school (11 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

... When the market movers like Warren Buffet move in...  we could be in for some fun rides...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*



> When the market movers like Warren Buffet move in...  we could be in for some fun rides...




Sis,
Warren is no market mover. In fact, if you study him, you'll find that he's a special guy. He doesn't buy something to move/shake things up. He buys because he sees value in a company. His strategy is completely different to most of the "big players". He's buying big time but he almost never sells. He doesn't buy because the market is down, he buys because a stock is trading lower than what it's worth and because the company is set to gain value every year. That's what he's living on. And he doesn't buy on impulse. He actually studies a company weeks and months or even years before he finally invests. 

As far as market movers are concerned, there are none. There are market makers out there who have to provide liquidity in the market, which is their job. But even they can't move much on their own.  It was relatively easy to influence a tech stock price during the boom years when there was hardly any real substance behind a price anyway. However, nobody is able to move the market. (Well, you can drop a bomb or two or fly some planes into buildings, but that's not what I mean.) 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## kooka1956 (14 August 2004)

*Re: Do You want to see a market crash*

WanyneL , yes it is easy to trade in hindsight , I have already had the experience of a crash and I know what happens ,and that hindsight is what I will follow if it ever happens again . Regards kooka


----------

